# vip622 2nd room setup



## ltbong (Apr 3, 2007)

Hello,

I only have 2 RG6 drops where the 622 will be installed. Will I need a diplexer in order to hook up the 2nd TV or would I need a 3rd RG6 drop?

Thanks,
Lawrence


----------



## ndyclrk (Jun 5, 2006)

You don't need either. You can use one line for the Sat inputs and the other for the TV2 output.


----------



## ltbong (Apr 3, 2007)

doesn't the receiver need 2 inputs from the sat?


----------



## podder320 (Mar 4, 2007)

My 622 installation has a single RG6 carrying sat signals from the roof. It goes to a splitter just outside the back of the 622, and there are two very short RG6 cables going from the splitter to the 622's two SAT inputs. I don't know the nature of the signals or the splitter, but that's the physical setup.

If you can arrange to get that kind of roof-to-receiver installation, you should be able to use the second RG6 to carry RF OUT from the 622 to the second TV.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Its a DPP Seperator instead of a splitter. You only need one cable from the dish to the 622 and the Seperator is used to connect it to both tuner inputs.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

To use the Separator, you must have a DishPro Plus Twin, DPP44 or Dish 1000.2. If the LNB/switch setup is legacy or regular DishPro you need 2 lines.


----------



## brantlew (Mar 19, 2007)

ltbong said:


> Hello,
> 
> I only have 2 RG6 drops where the 622 will be installed. Will I need a diplexer in order to hook up the 2nd TV or would I need a 3rd RG6 drop?
> 
> ...


You are lucky. Two drops is plenty to distribute TV2.

If you have a newer Dish then its easy. Only one drop is needed from Sat to 622 (this line will be split at the receiver into both sat inputs). The second drop can be used exclusively for TV2.

If you have an older Dish, then two lines will run from Sat to 622. In that situation, pick one of the lines and put a diplexer on it at the 622 and feed in the TV2 output. Then somewhere down the line at the distribution point put another diplexer to separate the signal back out and send the TV2 signal to it destination.


----------

